# Omnisphere 2.1 Modular From Ilio



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2017)

Anyone try this yet?
Think I'm going to get it because of the SoundSources.

http://www.ilio.com/products/ilio-d...red&utm_medium=email&utm_source=customer-list


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2017)

I like it.
Didnt really need it but has a few pretty nifty Textures and Drones.
Well sampled too.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 28, 2017)

I had a listen to the walkthrough video. 
It does sound different to most of the stuff in Omnisphere but it's just too focused on soundscapes and fx for my liking. I'd have preferred more leads and arps. 
I have two other Ilio soundsets and not too keen on those either. I guess their stuff just doesn't click with me.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2017)

Use the samples for big Modular leads.
I rarely Use presets.
Just want soundsources.

Lots of crickets though for BPM Stuff which I'll never use.
But meaty Samples got some growl...
Just some more edgey waveforms for 35.

Fine with me.

I do want more Soundsources though.
Never get enough.


----------

